# Pumi Breeders in the UK????



## steph21 (2 June 2008)

Hiya,

I really want to get a new puppy and I was looking through a breeding book over the weekend and saw a Pumi, OMG there are the cutest!! Was just wandering if anyone no's of a breeder in this country? I can only seem to find them in Hungary or America.......

heres a pic if you havnt seen one before...... 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/richard-cottonfield/520680166/

Now can you see what I mean!!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	









xx


----------



## Tiarella (2 June 2008)

no idea.

but that is gorgeous! i want one too!


----------



## echodomino (3 June 2008)

You'll probably find that they're not over here yet, as they're not a recognised breed. You may have to import one if you're set on having one.


----------



## SunshineTallulah (6 June 2008)

Looks a bit like an unclipped Bedlington Terrier - well sort of.... if you tilt your head to one side....... and squint...... sort of!!


----------



## titania294 (16 February 2010)

I know its 2 years down the line since you posted your message about pumi dogs but i have only recently registered on horse and hounds and saw your message.  I live in the UK and have a pumi, they are brilliant dogs to have, very quick and clever.  The only problem you will find is that if you want one you will have to go to Europe for one, Hungary is the best as its where the breed originates and is where we got our boy from.  There is no bloodline in the UK so is not a recognised breed with the Kennel Club but the breed can be registered on the continent, shown and bred there.  The breed is very popular in Europe, USA, South Africa and is an up and coming breed in New Zealand and Australia


----------

